# Favre Leuba Sea Raider 3600



## jasonlawrence (May 17, 2005)

hello im after information on a favre leuba searaider wristwatch age how much it cost when new n how much they are worth now thanks


----------



## king2b (Apr 6, 2005)

I did see a thing called a MOON RAIDER on this site.

I think it was about Â£200.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thats a big name and a big question









Welcome to the forum.

Your best bet is to scan Ebay for prices.Price all depends on condition.

The price when new is a tough one?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Jason ,









A picture of the watch would help.

As for price, it all depends on the condition and desirability.

PS , let me know if you want me to shorten your user name.


----------



## jasonlawrence (May 17, 2005)

Roy said:


> Welcome to the forum Jason ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

????


----------



## jasonlawrence (May 17, 2005)

Roy said:


> ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonlawrence (May 17, 2005)

roy sorry thasnks for youre help


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Jason,I have shortened your name,as requested


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm intrigued as to what it was to start with


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I'm intrigued as to what it was to start with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His complete e`mail address if I remember correctly Paul, I suppose JasonL had accidently put it in the wrong box when registering, easily done









Welcome to the forum Jason BTW


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Alex, saved me a job.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Thanks Alex, saved me a job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You`ve got enough work on your plate as it is Roy









BTW did you get anything nice for your 41st


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Favre Leuba Searaider?

I don't know it but would like to see a pic, when possible.









Patrick McGoohan wore a Favre Leuba in Danger Man, didn't he?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Roy said:


> Thanks Alex, saved me a job.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...










No problem.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

This is what the FL Sea Raider looks like:










... and it was a 36K fastbeat

john


----------



## jasonlawrence (May 17, 2005)

king2b said:


> I did see a thing called a MOON RAIDER on this site.
> 
> I think it was about Â£200.
> 
> ...


hello all who replyd sorry ive just got the hang of this site trying to get a photo of it on here so beer with me


----------

